
Much-hyped Badoo loses millions of Facebook users overnight - bjonathan
http://blogs.ft.com/fttechhub/2011/04/badoo-loses-millions/
======
GFischer
It might not be well-known in the US, but Badoo is huge in my country
(Uruguay).

I've used it, though I didn't access it through its Facebook integration
myself, rather through its webpage.

Losing that many users from Facebook integration must hurt, but it's not
entirely dependant on FB as others (like Zynga).

The Wired article is enlightening:
[http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2011/05/features/sex...](http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2011/05/features/sexual-
network?page=all)

